# HELP- zantac and ibuprofen??



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

These are ok while nursing- right? I've been prescribed 600 mg ibuprofin 3x a day for a week and 150 mg zantac 2x a day for a week. (I had vericose veins removed- the vascular surgeon only told me about the ibuprofen and told me to pump and dump for a week, yea, right. I have a call into my PCP and haven't heard back from him yet.)

I'm sure the ibuprofen is ok, but does anyone know for sure about the zantac? (The only reason they prescribe the zantac is b/c some people get stomach irritation from the ibuprofen- I usually don't, but they want every one to take it, 'just in case'.)


----------



## Dylan'sMom (Aug 6, 2004)

Here is a link to KellyMom which offers a pretty good list of medications and there associated risk while breastfeeding. Ibuprofen is on there, but didn't see Zantac.

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/...oved-meds.html

I know Zantac is safe to take when pregnant. Here is a paste from Ask Dr. Sears:

HEARTBURN MEDICATIONS
Medications that block gastric acid secretion (called H2-receptor antagonists), such as Tagamet, Zantac, and Pepcid, seem to be safe to take while pregnant and fall into the "green light" category. However, even these medications should not be taken without a doctor's advice. Over-the-counter antacids, such as Tums, Mylecon, Milk of Magnesia, and Maalox are all safe to take during pregnancy and are also in the "green light" category. Because it contains aspirin, Alka seltzer is not safe to take during pregnancy, although Alka Seltzer brand compounds that do not contain aspirin are safe. Phenobarbital-containing anti-spasmodics (e.g., Donnatal) are in the "red light" category since phenobarbital has been reported to harm fetal development.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## Joey'smom (Sep 7, 2004)

I know that the zantac is safe because they give it directly to babies with reflux. As for ibuprofin, it is not safe until after the baby is 6 months old.
(Although my hospital gave it to me after my c-section and said it was no big deal, and I was nursing then. Of course they also told me the Vicadin was okay...I'm kind of annoyed about their lack of knowledge.)
Overall, I think that you need to consider age and dosage. And you can check with a local LC or your ped. if you are still concerned.
Personally, if you can stand the discomfort and could put something topical on it for the swelling, I'd skip the meds altogether. (but like I mentioned earlier, if you needs the meds find a way to take them.)
I hope you heal quickly.
Good luck.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I also took ibuprofin after my c-section, along with percocet and only took ibuprofin for pain after my first 2 vag deliveries. I had no problems from that, but the surgeon said b/c of the high dosage it was too much. I tried to explain to him that his 'high dosage' was less than after the birth, but he didn't want to listen, so I agreed with him to not nurse, knowing that I would anyway b/c there wasn't a problem. (I don't want to take the time to fight and educate him b/c then he can refuse to do the surgery and I really want to get this taken care of.)

I thought zantac was something they gave to babes, so I didn't know how that could be a problme, but obviously couldn't ask him, as he thinks I'm pumping and dumping for week anyway.

The ibuprofin isn't for the pain, but for the inflamation in the veins after the procedure, so topical wouldn't work. Thanks for the suggestion,though. I would do without, but I want to heal properly. THey told me the veins will be inflamed and without the med, something about the healing process not happening as well.


----------



## Joey'smom (Sep 7, 2004)

No problem. And that makes sense about not healing right. I would imagine that if they stayed inflamed it would cause a blockage and that's very bad. Good luck.
You may want to ask in a sneaky way if there is something topical you could use that would absorb in. (You know, just act like you want to do everything you can to heal right.)
Good luck with the surgery, I hope all goes well.


----------

